# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  What is Uniswap Clone Script?

## Developcoins

As the DEX platform is blooming so it's a clone concept too. Numerous DEX protocols are successfully launched and in usage. So, people start to seek a way to build a clone script of the victorious DEX and one among them is Uniswap plus it also very familiar as well as famous among the blockchain people.


To know more about the Uniswap clone script and get that with high-tech features, ping here.

----------

